# Bee Shrimp vs Bumble Bee Shrimp



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

What's the difference between these two shrimp?

Which ones shouldn't be placed with Crystal Reds, and/or Cherries?

Any details will help. 

-John N.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

The two can be placed with cherries.

Bee/Diamond shrimp is the CRS version that has black instead of red. CRS come from Bee/Diamond shrimp.

Bumblee Bee shrimp are from the caridina cf. breviata family. Some people say they will interbreed with CRS/Bee but I have not experienced this.


In the majority of cases the bumble bee has a brown head and no orange rostrum.

This is the simplest way i can put it. It can get very complicated with the term "Bee" as you will find bee/bumble bee/new bee.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Bee shrimp:
white heads
orangish rostrum and tail
4 white dots on the top of the tail
bands are black

Bumblee Shrimp
dark brown stripes
dark brown heads
need alkaline environment to survive

Bee Shrimp are same as Crystal Reds...just a different color variation. They will not breed with Cherries, but will breed with Tigers. I'm not sure what Bumblbee shrimp can cross with.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks John!
I was going to ask this,....musta forgot. 
I bought some shrimp labled at the store as Bumble bee shrimp. They were $2.49 each, I talked the store owner into 5/$11.00. I couldn't belive it when I saw these at the store because I had asked the owner if he could order some cherries or other shrimp about a year ago. He told me he didn't like to get them in because they were just expensive fish food. (He's an old dog) I tried explaining to him that no, you can't put them in with larger fish, and you had to tell your customers the same thing. He didn't want to listen. It was just a flat out NO, I won't get them! Maybe he's had enough requests for shrimp or he changed his mind, I don't know. But he said he was getting some Cherry shrimp in next week! LOL!
Anyway,.. is this a Bumble Bee?








and if it is, does someone have a pic of a bee shrimp for comparison?
And out of curiosity, where is the rostrum?
How alkaline do they like it?
Does this mean no CO2?
I have mine in a 1 gallon, no CO2, non heated tank with mostly mosses and riccia.( by the way, the riccia pearls heavily everyday w/ no CO2)
How hard are they to breed? Under what conditions?
Thanks,


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

A quick answer: It is a bumble bee. I'll answer the rest when I get home.

Pedro


----------



## Timeout (Mar 6, 2006)

Steve - yes, I agree with Pedro, you've got yourself a nice Bumblebee there. Their "rostrum" is what looks to us like their "nose."

Bumblebees are actually an acidic water shrimp. Some will survive in akaline water, even breed, but many of their offspring tend to perish. Just my opinion, but if you're serious about breeding them, I would recommend using say, a simple 10 gal - most people who breed shrimp do this. If you can provide the kind of conditions they like (cooler temps, pH in the acidic range, clean water, etc.), they should be able to breed for you, provided you have males and females<<<this part, always helpful  .

As to what a typical Bee shrimp looks like, I'm not sure if this forum allows links, but you could always check out the species page of dedicated shrimp forums (Petshrimp; Shrimpnow). Or hopefully someone has a Bee shrimp they can post  .
_____________________________
Timeout


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I had successfully bred the bumble bee shrimp in PH from 6.5-7.5.
What I have found is most of this shrimp that you will buy are wild caughts and they go through and acclimation process/time in your tank.

Also, the temperature and nitrates are more important in breeding them than ph. Keep temps at 73F and nitrates at 10ppm or below.

When I had temps higher than that the shrimp will loose many eggs and many of the babies died. At temps below 73F the pregnancy period was slower.


Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Timeout (Mar 6, 2006)

Pedro, I'm glad to hear you've raised some Bumblebee shrimplets  . This is just me but if people can offer the best conditions they can for their shrimp if possible, it increases their odds  . I figure the more things we get right, the better our chances of keeping our shrimp healthy - and certainly there's not one magic bullet.

From here, a recently updated species page: http://www.petshrimp.com/bumblebeeshrimp.html

Water Parameters:

"Needs soft, acidic water to feel well and breed. Can survive for a while in slightly alkaline water, but usually no offspring survive after hatching. Adults seem to be shorter lived in alkaline water, too."

Timeout


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I know it says that over there...but my findings have proven it wrong.
At least for me...I think temperature is far more important. I am also breeding High grade CRS in ph higher than 7


Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

So Bee Shrimp are basically Crystal Red Shrimp. 

With the black and white stripes being the dominate trait expressed. And the red/white as the recessive gene. Correct?

If the above is true, to increase genetic diversity it would be a good idea to introduce a Bee shrimp to a CRS stock if no other CRS stock is available..no?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

It would definitely do that. It may be a less expensive way to introduce quality, too. I wonder how much an S quality Bee would cost...


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

John N. said:


> So Bee Shrimp are basically Crystal Red Shrimp.
> 
> With the black and white stripes being the dominate trait expressed. And the red/white as the recessive gene. Correct?
> 
> If the above is true, to increase genetic diversity it would be a good idea to introduce a Bee shrimp to a CRS stock if no other CRS stock is available..no?


Yes.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

turbomkt said:


> It would definitely do that. It may be a less expensive way to introduce quality, too. I wonder how much an S quality Bee would cost...


Around $30 or more depending if it has three or four white bands.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

That's still cheaper than the equivalent CRS...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Doesn't seem like a lot of folks breed Bees or Bumble bees for that matter. But I'm curious to know what happens if Bubblebees and bees are put together? Has anyone tried?

-John N.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Its not really any cheaper. The high grade bees are actually more uncommon than the crystals. Remember we are talking about bees (orange rostrum) not new bees. 


turbomkt said:


> That's still cheaper than the equivalent CRS...


----------

